# Greek Week



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Greek week is coming up at college in April. Can anyone suggest some simple Greek recipes that would please the kids. They're not into lamb, and we have several vegetarians. Papa? Hint, hint...


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Lemon potatoes (roasted with lemon, garlic oregano and olive oil)

Feta pita pizzas

Spanikopita (spinach and feta cheese in phyllo) or tiropita (cheese/egg mixture in phyllo)

Fassoulada (sp?) stewed lima/fava beans


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Ooo, yum! I'm glad I asked. Thank you!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Moussaka
Orzo with lemon adn garlic
HUGE Greek salad
Chicken with lemon, garlic, rosemary and olive oil...
Baklava

***I love Greek, except that retsina stuff,


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Thank you, Shroomgirl. These recipes also sound delicious. I can start my grocery list now  I love Greek food too, but if I try to cook lamb in ANY recipe I get nauseous just from the smell


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Don't forget the galactoboureko for dessert! I also love spanakorizo (spinach and rice cooked with tomato sauce). You can make a great moussaka by deleting the meat and substituting eggplant and potatoes. You can also make dolmathes stuffed with rice and pine nuts, then served hot with avgolemono sauce made with a vegetable stock if chicken stock is verboten.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

you definetly need to serve some hummus and tzadtziki. and a nice greek salad.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear SHUGIE8645:

Go to my recipes at: http://www.olivetree.cc/RECindex.htm . I have several typically Greek recipes listed there. If you visit the "Vegetarian's Haven" category, you will find my Spinach Pie (traditional Greek dish) recipe. I am really proud of it. It is the best Spinach pie recipe I have ever tried. It was given to me, 35 years ago, by my Great Aunt Ypatia who was the Chef in our family restaurant.

If you are looking for something easy, here is a variation of the Greek Salad as a starter.

Feta and black olive mousses.

This super-speedy and extremely simple starter - an appealing variation on the Greek salad theme - is full of Mediterranean flavors, and consists of little white castles of lightly set feta garnished with black olives and tomato strips.

Ingredients: Four sheets gelatine (7g) or 2 tsp powdered gelatine; 250ml chicken or vegetable stock (made with 1/2 stock cube and 250 ml water); 200g feta cheese; 250ml whipping cream or fromage frais/quark; (salt and) pepper; 2 tomatoes, halved, de-seeded and cut into strips; black olives; 3-4 tbsp vinaigrette; flat-leaved parsley to garnish

Soften the gelatine sheets in a bowl of cold water until floppy. Heat the stock in a pan to just below boiling point and drop in the squeezed-out gelatine.

Remove from the heat and stir until the gelatine is dissolved. (Alternatively, soak the powdered gelatine on to the stock in a small pan, leave until spongy and then heat gently, stirring until dissolved.)

Put the feta and cream or fromage frais in the liquidizer and add the hot gelatine. Blend till smooth. Season with pepper - you probably won't need salt, but taste to see. Oil six 7-8cm ramekins and
divide the mixture between them. Chill until set.

Turn out the mousses on to serving plates. Surround with tomato strips and black olives, drizzle some vinaigrette over and garnish with parsley leaves.

I hope you like them.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

OOOps... I forgot!

OOOOpaa!!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Wow, what wonderful suggestions! Thanks, everyone! You've managed to get my imagination moving and I can see that I'm getting ready to learn a whole lot of new things  Papa, your website is amazing!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you Shugie for your kind words about my web site.

It took me over 2,000 hours and countless cups of coffee to write it. It is paying off now. It has been five months since I launched the site and I am receiving an average of 350 new visitors daily generating about 120,000 hits.


----------

